# plec with a big tummy



## N+L (Apr 11, 2005)

me and my boyfriend have had our aqaurium for about 4/5months now..today we noticed our baby plec (about a month old) has a massive belly..why is this? is it an illness or could it have eaten something? thanks


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

It's probably fine. They are very good eaters at that size. I wouldn't worry about it~


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

As long as you witness it feeding then i would't worry about it. But to aviod bloat which he may have which is nothing serious, feed it some frush cucumber of similar fruit or veg to clear and detoxify it's intestins as they may be clogged. After about a week you can switch to its normal diet again.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

They love zuchinni too!


----------

